# Vintage porcelain



## debodun (Jan 23, 2015)

I have a nice collection of Limoges, Nippon and Noritake china (below are just a few examples). What would be the best way to liquidate the items?

View attachment 13414View attachment 13419View attachment 13415View attachment 13416View attachment 13417


----------



## Raven (Jan 23, 2015)

The item pictured is lovely debodun but I couldn't get the other pictures.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 30, 2015)

Liquidate? As in destroy?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2015)

In this case it means "sell".


----------

